# Need Help with Asus Support - Need Support Phone Number



## low performance (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm fed up with Asus Support, they used to have their support phone number on their web site but it is no longer there that I can find.

I'm having extremely slow performance on P4C800 Deluxe Raid 0, Maxtor SATA 6Y080M0. Maxtor test utility reports no errors.

Sandra measures file transfer rate @ 16MB.

I posted the problem to Asus using their online problem report tool.....1 week went by (no response), 2 weeks (no response), 3 weeks still (no response), by the 4th week they closed my problem without replying!!!

Is this standard practice with them???

By the way, I have the problem posted in the Asus forum and nobody seems to have any ideas as there have been no posted replies.

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's the link to the ASUS tech support phone numbers:

http://usa.asus.com/contact/contactindex.htm

Good luck. Really.


----------

